# did i dry to fast



## daddycrazy (Jan 29, 2010)

i just pulled my harvest about a week ago i keep my girls hanging next to the furnace room it's been cold so the heat was running long story short my lemon haze seems to be very dry even after a couple of days in the jar my moby got back moist should i add a lemon peel to my haze to moisten it back up and should i think about moving my plants to better place to dry seeing that my drying times seems to be cut in half being by the furnace room


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 29, 2010)

The slower the dry the better.  I like to hang mine in a basement, with a fan moving the air around.  Not pointed at the flowers, but just to keep air circulating.  It usually takes 7-10 days for my plants to hit the crispy outside, spongy inside that I like before placeing them in jars.

I would suggest moving them if they are drying within a few days time...seems too fast to me.  You can put a lemon peel in the jar, or a piece of damp sponge, mix it with bud that is not too dry yet, to transfer some moisture.  I've read of people using fresh leaf to the jars.  It's all about the slow dry and cure though...the longer you can drag it out, the better the cure will be.  Congrats on your harvest!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

legalize freedom,

How long should it take to dry?  

Also, how important is it that they dry in the dark?

Thanks.

Great smoking.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 29, 2010)

daddycrazy,
Be prepared to check your jar often if you use fresh leaf or peel. And a small piece will go a long way-I had some go moldy on me.


Gb


----------



## daddycrazy (Jan 30, 2010)

i hope i didn't over dry my buds everything seems to be drying in like 5 days dry on the outside kinda moist in the middle im just going to jar it burp it and hope for the best


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

daddy the key is to wait til the stems snap in half then jar em...


----------



## daddycrazy (Jan 30, 2010)

that was my intentions but they got so dry almost brittle like some of them are getting moist so i hope it will be okay


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 30, 2010)

i wouldnt wait till the stem breaks to jar em, i like to jar em jsut a little before that and then cure them in the jars by opening them twice a day, they tighten up nicely and get compact.

if it is already too dry and you cant moisten them they will still be good in a bong, just not so good for rolling J's.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 30, 2010)

Don it depends on how dense your buds are as to how fast they should take, and also the RH of the room they are in I have had them dry enough to start the cure in 7 days, and have had to wait as long as 14 days before jarring.

Light will degrade the resin glands, so I would say it is pretty important.  It's also important to store your dried, and cured buds in a dark place for the same reason.


----------



## daddycrazy (Jan 30, 2010)

after they moisten back how long should i leave the jar open to make them tighten up i have some jack herer,lemon haze and p express left to pull i think im going to brown bag it with these im really not happy with whats going on or maybe im just paranoid and as long as i stay on top of my curing things will be ok about how long before you start to get a good cure


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

jar them when the outside is crispy, then after a few hours check them they should get damp as the water is pulled from the stem, when they are damp again open the jar for a few hours until crispy, this will go on for 2-3- days until they are ready to close the jar for good.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah...you won't get the full effect until you jar them...as far as texture and smell...I do it like Dman said, but I continue burping for a good 2 weeks or more, depending.

The main thing to watch for is when you open your jars, smell them if you smell amonia, then they were too wet to start with, and you need to put them on a screen to dry, or brown bag them.  If your new to this it might be a good idea to just wait until the stem snaps...that is solid advice.  I just usually feel like my buds have become too dry by this point.  Like I said before I like a REALLY slow dry.


----------

